# 👩‍⚕️ CÁC CHỈ ĐỊNH SÀNG LỌC THAI KỲ MÀ MẸ NÊN TUÂN THỦ



## Thanhloan94 (25/9/21)

Mỗi năm có hàng nghìn trẻ em sinh ra và bị dị tật từ tim bẩm sinh đến dị tật tay chân, khe hở vòm miệng… dù đã được sàng lọc siêu âm thường xuyên. Nếu chỉ siêu âm sẽ không phát hiện được sớm dị tật thai nhi mà còn cần kết hợp với việc xét nghiệm mới có thể phát hiện được dị tật thai nhi sớm và chính xác.





  Để theo dõi sát sao quá trình phát triển của thai nhi, từ đó có những biện pháp can thiệp kịp thời, ngăn ngừa những biến chứng nguy hiểm thì việc xét nghiệm đúng thời điểm đóng vai trò rất quan trọng.





 Dưới đây là những xét nghiệm sàng lọc theo từng thời điểm của thai kỳ được các bác sĩ khuyến cáo mà mẹ nên tuân thủ:





 Siêu âm đo độ mờ da gáy: Siêu âm đo độ mờ da gáy kết hợp với tuổi mẹ để phát hiện sớm hội chứng Down. Việc siêu âm được thực hiện khi thai phụ bước vào tuần thứ 11 - 13.





 Xét nghiệm sàng lọc dị tật thai nhi NIPT #không_xâm_lấn thông qua máu mẹ: phát hiện các hội chứng bất thường số lượng nhiễm sắc thể, như hội chứng Down, Edwards, Turner,….





 Xét nghiệm máu: Xét nghiệm này để lấy các chỉ số là hemoglobin, hematocrit và số lượng tiểu cầu của thai phụ. Bên cạnh đó, qua kết quả bác sĩ cũng biết được mẹ bầu có thiếu máu hay vi chất nào không. Xét nghiệm máu cũng xác định tiểu đường thai kỳ, được thực hiện ở tuần thai 24- 28.





 Xét nghiệm nước tiểu: Xét nghiệm này giúp chúng ta có thể phát hiện sớm dấu hiệu tiểu đường thai kỳ. Từ đó điều chỉnh lại chế độ dinh dưỡng và vận động hợp lý cho mẹ bầu.





  Siêu âm: giúp đánh giá sự tăng trưởng của thai, phát hiện một số vấn đề hình thái xảy ra muộn như bất thường ở động mạch, tim và não của thai nhi 32 tuần. Ngoài ra, bác sĩ nhận biết được tình trạng phát triển chậm trong tử cung - nguyên nhân gây suy thai và ngạt sau sinh.
--------------
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: genlab.vn/





 Insta: instagram.com/genlab.112trungkinh/






 Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCXzimwyN3v0Xo1x0xyEW8jw






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

